

Show HN: A chrome extension to know if the page you visit has comments here - nepsilon
http://fullweb.io/hn-comments/

======
slg
I wonder if there is any way to cache this data. As it stands, every web page
the user browses to results in a hit to HN's search. That is the deciding
factor in me not using this extension. First, there is just the common
courtesy of not repeatedly hitting hn.algolia.com and costing Y Combinator
money. But there is also the more selfish concern about algolia and Y
Combinator having a complete picture of my browsing history.

~~~
nepsilon
These are 2 valid concerns. Using localStorage to cache the URL already looked
up would help for the pages you visit the most (gmail.com, twitter, etc).
Having a whitelist/blacklist of site {not,} to lookup might also help. Let me
know if you think these 2 features would actually help. I could implement
them.

Thanks for your comment!

~~~
slg
Those would be a start. Although maybe a better possibility is to add an
option to switch the extension from always checking to only check when a user
hits the page action button. That would certainly earn my install.

~~~
nepsilon
Thanks. I added these as issues on github[1]. Feel free to watch/star the
project to be notified of their implementation.

1: [https://github.com/nepsilon/hn-comments](https://github.com/nepsilon/hn-
comments)

~~~
slg
Done. Thanks for being responsive to feedback.

